
Indian Politician Arvind Kejriwal Wins TIME 100 Readers’ Poll - amazedsaint
http://time.com/73538/indian-politician-arvind-kejriwal-wins-time-100-readers-poll/
======
enscr
This article may not seem relevant to most on HN (especially non Indians), but
this is an outstanding case study that shows hacking, marketing &
bootstrapping in an altogether different realm. The political party founded by
Arvind Kejriwal (an IIT graduate & an activist) - Aam Aadmi Party (common
man's party) went from zero to near majority in a year in the capital of
India. It was fully funded by a transparent donation campaign. Arvind served
as the chief minister of Delhi for a little less than 2 months. Within a few
months, they have gone national - fighting the world's biggest election from
almost 80% of the constituencies (I guess that's more than any standalone
existing party). Time will tell if they've moved too fast or will people
embrace them.

However what's worth admiring is the tenacity of Arvind Kejriwal with which
he's fighting against crony capitalism & corruption & bootstrapping for an
election where the total budget could be in billions of dollars (double
digit).

P.S. Obligatory thanks to twitter that has been a source of unbiased news when
all local media has blacked out the fight against corruption.

~~~
amazedsaint
Good explanation

------
datacog
That is fascinating! AK & NaMo at the top signifies the importance of the
current political scene within India.

~~~
anigbrowl
Maybe not, considering the rest of the top 10:

 _Rounding out the top ten finishers after Kejriwal and Modi were singer Katy
Perry, singer Justin Bieber, actor Laverne Cox, actor Benedict Cumberbatch,
singer Beyoncé, actor Jared Leto, actor Lupita Nyong’o, singer Lady Gaga and
music duo Daft Punk._

More like there are a large number of Indians and people there still think
_Time_ is a serious news publication, whereas in the US it is not taken
seriously.

~~~
chintan39
So its a kind of Joke in US?

------
chintan39
I hope Kejriwal/Modi brings a change to India

~~~
scarmig
Aside from both being very successful and dynamic leaders, there's a world of
difference between them.

Kejriwal represents a secular future for India that has clean, effective
institutions.

Modi, whatever his other admirable qualities are, is an instigator of communal
violence and represents a rejection of a cosmopolitan, tolerant, multicultural
society.

